# What is this coming out of Dubia rear end?



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

Had a look at my dubia roach colony today and saw this:


















Thanks


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

its an egg sack, they carry them till they hatch. Its sticking it out to cool it down. If you scare them or mess with them too much they some times drop the egg sacks.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, pretty disgusting looking thing, sometimes they're white. I miss my roach breeding days. Maybe I'll start again.


----------



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

ah ok thanks. so nothing to worry about? 

i assumed it was something to do with giving birth, but then youtubed what it looked like and it was nothing like that.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nth said:


> ah ok thanks. so nothing to worry about?
> 
> i assumed it was something to do with giving birth, but then youtubed what it looked like and it was nothing like that.


 
Very normal and nothing to worry about


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Its called thermo-regulating the egg sack : victory:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

all explained on my site mate take a look if u have any further question

link in signature below


----------

